# Effects of Ketogenic Diets in Canine Cancer



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

A long watch, however extremely worthwhile IMHO. This study and approach deals with many cancers and specifically hemangiosarcoma which is felling so many of our precious companions.

The first half hour of this video is pertinent to dogs, the balance to humans.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Pretty interesting, I watched the first half and then had to start doing some things around the house. I'll be looking up more on it. Sure is interesting to see some of their success with the dogs.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Yaichi's Mom, Thanks for posting this. I listened to the complete presentation this morning. I think there are significant benefits to combining diet with standard treatments for many diseases in both dogs and humans. Also looked at their KetoPet Sanctuary website.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

nolefan said:


> Pretty interesting, I watched the first half and then had to start doing some things around the house. I'll be looking up more on it. Sure is interesting to see some of their success with the dogs.


I am so glad you took the time to watch Kristy 

They are doing some remarkable work at Ketopet in the area of canine cancer. I think that Cali, diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma is an amazing case as now she is cancer free. The Dog Cancer Survival Series is another amazing documentary to watch, however unfortunately many of the links to the entire documentary are not available right now.

Here's an except from Cali's story.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

This is an excellent support group for those who devastatingly have dogs with cancer and want to include the ketogenic diet in the treatment protocol: The Ketogenic Dog Group

https://ketogenick9.wordpress.com/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/507688502903557/


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

*Story at-a-glance - *



World-renowned veterinarian, author and the father of raw pet food, Dr. Ian Billinghurst, has written a new book about treating cancer with nutrition
Dr. B’s book, “Pointing the Bone at Cancer,” lays out the science behind the use of a ketogenic diet in treating cancer in dogs, cats and humans
Dr. B has successfully treated dogs with many different cancers, including aggressive lymphomas and mammary tumors, and seen them live years longer, with an excellent quality of life
https://healthypets.mercola.com/sit.../2017/09/03/targeted-nutritional-therapy.aspx


----------

